# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D LifePrints Launches Indiegogo Campaign

## Brian_Krassenstein

London-based organization 3D LifePrints does some amazing work by bringing 3D printed prosthetic devices to amputees in the poorest regions of the world. To continue their mission, 3D LifePrints needs to raise additional funds, so they have started an Indiegogo campaign via Generosity to raise enough money to continue to provide quality prosthetics at no cost to those who need them, as well as to implement 3D printing hubs in developing countries so that locals can manufacture their own medical devices. Check out more details at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/110433/3d-life-prints-indiegogo/

----------

